
Matrix Multiplication - tosh
http://matrixmultiplication.xyz
======
s1t5
1\. Needs a back button.

2\. It might be more illustrative if the transposed vectors pass over the
matrix one by one. In the default example - you take the [2 6 1] vector and
show how its dot products populate the final matrix, then do the same for the
[5 7 8] vector. That's closer to the way I think about matrix multiplication.

